# raised bed----with Ants



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Ive got ants pretty bad in one of my raised beds.
Thoughts on treatment?
Not sure I want to put Amdro on them. That doesn't seem smart..for eating veggies.

I did put some around the edges on the outside of the bed.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Dimateious earth 


Quote of the Day: Ouch!!! BY who!!


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

Sugar Land YAK said:


> Dimateious earth
> 
> Quote of the Day: Ouch!!! BY who!!


I've tried that and Galveston county ants laughed at it. I also tried Gardenville Anti-Fuego from a neighbors recommendation and that didn't do much good either. Next up for me is Pyrethin in an effort to control them and mosquitoes.

Hope somebody has some recommendations that actually work.


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

I use a growth inhibitor at the plumeria farm. It stops the ants from molting and they die. It can take a week or two to start working but the mound sure dies off. 
I sprinkle lightly up and down the rows and it seems to keep them in check.

I'll try to post a pic of the container next week.

fj


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I have sprayed ants with 10% Permethrin and have come back and they are dead on top of the ground. Whether or nor it makes it to the mound I don't know. I remember my mom used to pour boiling water on them in her flower beds and there was a guy that invented a clear plastic dome you placed over the mound and claimed it would increase the temperature enough to kill the ants. Sure haven't seen any of the domes at Wal Mart though. Last resort is digging them out. Might try drenching them with Permethrin.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I use 2 oz of orange oil mix with one gallon of water.... Works like a champ.... No bad chemicals in the soil that your trying to grow food in.... And cheap.

Great write up on it here
http://www.dirtdoctor.com/Citrus-Oil-Fire-Ants_vq549.htm

Lowes carries it by their bird seed..... I'm going on my 3 rd year with the same container.... So little is used, and safe for gardens and pets too.....

Someone here on 2cool was using it on their property with good results, and said due to his animals it was the best choice ....


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Amdro works quick on mounds in my yard.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Wado said:


> I have sprayed ants with 10% Permethrin and have come back and they are dead on top of the ground. Whether or nor it makes it to the mound I don't know. I remember my mom used to pour boiling water on them in her flower beds and there was a guy that invented a clear plastic dome you placed over the mound and claimed it would increase the temperature enough to kill the ants. Sure haven't seen any of the domes at Wal Mart though. Last resort is digging them out. Might try drenching them with Permethrin.


You can use the dome lid used with Wok.

Another choice is using the plastic lid, which is used to place over food in microwave oven to prevent spilling. This one allows you to see through.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is another great read on fire ant control from a professional

http://www.dirtdoctor.com/Ant-Control-the-Correct-Advice-Newsletter_vq3911.htm


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Ive got ants pretty bad in one of my raised beds.
> Thoughts on treatment?
> Not sure I want to put Amdro on them. That doesn't seem smart..for eating veggies.
> 
> I did put some around the edges on the outside of the bed.


You can use Amdro, just not in the raised bed itself. Put it outside of the bed.

Here's a list of solutions and recommendations from one of the best sources out there.

http://fireant.tamu.edu/files/2014/03/ENTO_015.pdf


----------

